# More 3D Printing Experiments



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I am still having great fun seeing what I can draw, first of all, and then see if I can draw it so that the printer can make it.
This is the front of a British DMU.
DMU stands for Diesel Multiple Unit, which became quite normal on British Railways in the late 1950's and were still in use for many years.
This is a Class 127 front, which is the type of four car unit that I used to go to school in, so I thought that it would be a good place to start.
Like I say, just having lots of fun.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David;

Wonderful job! I still have an ex-GWR "Flying Banana" in OO and BR "Blood & Custard" livery. A four car DMU would be quite impressive in 1:32 or 1:29.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

David, kudos to you for pushing the envelope. Love your work.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice David.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Is this with your own printer David or a service? Yep it looks very serviceable and should make a nice looking trainset


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Eric,
This is my own Makerbot Replicator2 printer.
It's about the size of a microwave oven.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to be mixed reviews on the printer, but you sure seem to be doing well.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow, that looks great! Do you finish these with sandpaper and paint?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

MGates said:


> Wow, that looks great! Do you finish these with sandpaper and paint?


Thank you.
I have found that a 'thick' primer and then sanding works, or there is a product called XTC-3D which is designed to cover up the striations on 3D filament prints.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I've used XTC-3D for some of my 3d prints as well, saves a bit time as compared to paint, dry, sand, repeat.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Good job. Is this PLA, ABS, or what? I use Makebot 2's or a Makerbot 5 at our local library. I use a thick primer as well, but don't bother sanding it, as I'm usually simulating wood rather than metal.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

David very nice looking, is this your drawing and your design? what program did you use?
Dennis


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dick Friedman said:


> Good job. Is this PLA, ABS, or what? I use Makebot 2's or a Makerbot 5 at our local library. I use a thick primer as well, but don't bother sanding it, as I'm usually simulating wood rather than metal.


Thank you Dick.
This was in regular PLA which I have decided is not best for the heat of the sun in very thin sections.
I now have some High Temperature PLS to try and compare to make sure that it is better suited.
I really don't want to go the ABS route unless I have to.
It's all just an experiment right now to see what the printer can do, and what I can draw.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

denray said:


> David very nice looking, is this your drawing and your design? what program did you use?
> Dennis


Dennis,
Thank you.
My own drawings, done on a MAC using Sketchup.
It seems to do all that I need right now.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

We have three Makerbot 2's at our library and a Makerbot 5. The 2's are very reliable considering the high usage they get. Our 5 is an early one which was down as much as it was up. Newly (re)designed extruder seems to have fixed that.


----------

